# Wyndham Ocean Blvd. North Myrtle Beach SC Sept. 7



## chirowes (Jul 24, 2015)

Sept. 7 for 4 nights 2Bedroom Deluxe Wyndham Ocean Blvd. North Myrtle Beach SC $395


----------



## chirowes (Jul 31, 2015)

still available


----------



## chirowes (Aug 5, 2015)

still available


----------



## chirowes (Aug 9, 2015)

still available


----------



## weluvsfcc (Aug 12, 2015)

Please advise which Tower the unit is in


----------



## chirowes (Aug 12, 2015)

It was booked on club wyndham points so will be not in tower 4 across the street. It will be in 1-3. Tower 4 is for rci exchanges I think.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 12, 2015)

chirowes said:


> It was booked on club wyndham points so will be not in tower 4 across the street. It will be in 1-3. Tower 4 is for rci exchanges I think.



Wes, 
REALLY? Tower 4 costs WAY LESS Wyndham points to book than the 3 beach front/oceanside  towers. There is NO tower ONLY for RCI exchanges whether summer, winter or fall.

Look up the costs of the points you USED to book this reservation and figure it out. If you can't read the Points table, call the 1-800 number and ask the vacation agent as to WHICH tower the reservation is located.

You are taking people's money for their family time together. Just provide your renters with the correct information ... it is within your abilities, right?


----------



## chirowes (Aug 12, 2015)

I can both read the points chart and know where it is booked. Since I have like 20 rentals right now, and everyone asks questions but is not specifically interested, I don't move to more specific info till actual personal contact is made. But thanks so much for all your help, or lack thereof Linda.


----------



## chirowes (Aug 12, 2015)

also all rci exchanges are in tower 4 as it says per rci website. This is not an rci exchange. that was the point being made.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 12, 2015)

chirowes said:


> I can both read the points chart and know where it is booked. Since I have like 20 rentals right now, and everyone asks questions but is not specifically interested, I don't move to more specific info till actual personal contact is made. But thanks so much for all your help, or lack thereof Linda.



Really ... 

I can not see the points value you used for YOUR reservation .. you can.

I can not call Wyndham with your reservation number to see where it is book into and as a Platinum VIP, you can.

And as the web site owner for a Wyndham group, YOU of all people should be answering questions fully without slight of hand answers. 

*As for LACK of HELP ... I was helping the OTHER TUG MEMBER to obtain the information THEY requested of YOU *... the person who would PAY their money and COULD be very disappointed in both the view and having to cross a street and walk between building to get to the beach.

Glad to help my fellow TUG members ... I just don't have the info BUT I could ask the questions on TUG to help the person who had ASKED you for info.


----------



## chirowes (Aug 12, 2015)

If this TUG member would like to contact me personally, I will provide all specific info.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 12, 2015)

Really .. offline? 

You could just email or PM them with YOUR new rental offer ... as long as it is for $100 per night or less.

Or you could direct them to your rental website? or Facebook thread?


----------

